# Wishing it was almost October !!!



## FishIgo

Depression is setting in !!! This past year of Steelhead fishing was amazing! (caught and released over 250 ) Starting in late September all the way up to the last time I went on January 9 ,2016 then winter set in . Just wondering how the rest of you are dealing the long wait ?


----------



## lunker23

Go nail some carp on the fly. Very challenging and rewarding at the same time...


----------



## ReelPower

Do a little search for info on Lake MI summer run steel, there's a few rivers to get your fix in even in summer.


----------



## chatterbox

From now on, don't stop fishing so early. A buddy from work who lives in Rocky River and his friends were tearing them up until two weeks ago in the Grand River and a few in the Rock. This cold spring kept them in tight real late. The O.D.N.R. stocked spring run steelhead from Michigan.


----------



## SteelStreamer

I caught a chromer last Monday and saw quite a few stragglers around. Lots of smallies and carp around too.


----------



## Flowie

whoops


----------



## Flowie

ReelPower said:


> Do a little search for info on Lake MI summer run steel, there's a few rivers to get your fix in even in summer.


It aint all its cracked up to be. FIsh tend to be so spread out they are next to impossible to find, one can put in a lot of hours and never get a hookup.
Conversely, sometimes if the water temp is up..all you have to do is find a coldwater creek mouth and there will be fish there, totally preoccupied with survival and ignoring lures and flies.


----------



## dcfisherman

I cannot wait!! After 8 years of only catching 8 steelhead I finally figured them out this year and caught a few them regularly everyday for a week on spring break...however now I'm in Nashville, TN for college during the steelhead season so I can barely fish for the now  figured them out too late lol. Better make the most of my time off here next season.


----------



## laynhardwood

dcfisherman said:


> I cannot wait!! After 8 years of only catching 8 steelhead I finally figured them out this year and caught a few them regularly everyday for a week on spring break...however now I'm in Nashville, TN for college during the steelhead season so I can barely fish for the now  figured them out too late lol. Better make the most of my time off here next season.


Once you have your education out of the way, you will have plenty of time to steelhead fish. The fish will be here for the foreseeable future so stay focused and graduate. I made the mistake of not finishing my degree the first go round and I'm trying to work and go to school full time. Good luck man and stay the course


----------



## KTkiff

FishIgo said:


> Depression is setting in !!! This past year of Steelhead fishing was amazing! (caught and released over 250 ) Starting in late September all the way up to the last time I went on January 9 ,2016 then winter set in . Just wondering how the rest of you are dealing the long wait ?


Fish for smallies in the lake. I actually prefer them over steelhead. You catch more and are usually using light tackle so the fight is almost as good in the open water. If trolling is your thing you can do that too. I have slammed them trolling jerkbaits and jerking it as I troll. Usually I troll until I find them and start casting.


----------



## Ddog0587

Why do you stop so early. Ohio doesn't get going until March/April


----------



## FishIgo

I switch to walleyes in the spring then to bass in June and to steelhead at the end of September and in the fall if I can't make it up to Conneaut I go vibe fishing at Berlin for walleyes


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

KTkiff said:


> Fish for smallies in the lake. I actually prefer them over steelhead. You catch more and are usually using light tackle so the fight is almost as good in the open water. If trolling is your thing you can do that too. I have slammed them trolling jerkbaits and jerking it as I troll. Usually I troll until I find them and start casting.


Maybe it's just you, I've caught more steelhead in a day then I've ever caught smallmouth bass, have had 25-50 fish days on a number of occasions


----------



## laynhardwood

It can go either way. When I steelhead fished religiously I had a lot of 25-50 fish days but out on Lake Erie I have have some 50-100 fish smallie days especially around the buffalo area. You can find absolute wolf packs in buffalo and catch 50 fish in an hour or two on the same spot. I have never pulled 50 smallies in the river my best day is 38


----------



## KTkiff

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Maybe it's just you, I've caught more steelhead in a day then I've ever caught smallmouth bass, have had 25-50 fish days on a number of occasions


On redds sight fishing? If so that's not really my thing. I have had quite a few 25-50 steelhead days but it happens more with smallmouth and I enjoy the light tackle. 

Don't get me wrong I love catching steelhead and it has it's advantages over smallmouth. During the season steelhead are more predictable. With smallies you can crush them one day and they are gone the next day even though the conditions stayed the same. 

Either way both are a good change of pace. Come September I am anxious for the steelhead to get going and vice versa around April.


----------



## SelfTaught

KTkiff, Steelhead Sniper is the furthest person you can meet for sight fishing on the redds. I fish with him many times a year he shares the same mentality you do on that subject. He's a great steelheader and has basically taught me everything I know about the art of drift fishing lol 
As for the smallie vs steelhead each is great in its own way I have to agree with you. I just feel privileged to live in a place where we have such great fishing no matter the season between smallmouth steelhead walleye perch no matter the time we always have something great to go after. But I sure do
Miss the steelhead!!! lol absence makes the heart grow fonder. Looking forward to chasing them again soon, but in the meantime enjoying everything else our Great Lake has to offer.


----------



## kapposgd

Plus one on that, we are soooo lucky to live where we do with the amazing fishing lake erie has to offer


----------



## zimmerj

It felt like October this morning. 41 degrees.


----------



## laynhardwood

We do live in a very nice area. Lake Erie is an awesome fishery.


----------



## FishIgo

Only 90 more days !!!!!!!


----------



## kayak1979

I can't wait until Fall, I have some new lures that I can't wait to try for chrome. =)


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Do steelhead eat leeches? Anyone ever fished them real or artificial?


----------



## FishIgo

10 more weeks !!!!!


----------



## kayak1979

There is absolutely no other feeling like catching fresh chrome from the lake in early fall. I'm actually tired of walleye and just want to fish for steelhead again!!!!


----------



## FishIgo

Only 60 more days !!!!!


----------



## kayak1979

Can't wait =)


----------



## kayak1979

This was the last fish I caught this spring.


----------



## SteelStreamer

Last one I caught 5/16, was fly fishing for smallmouth at the time, was a nice little treat.

View media item 79193


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## kayak1979

Cntrpn said:


>


Today? Lol


----------



## Cntrpn

I wish lol. No just some eye candy from last spring.


----------



## Cntrpn

I give it 3 weeks and we'll be seeing our first fish coming in.


----------



## kayak1979

I actually was drinking pumpkin spice coffee today hoping it would bring Autumn faster for fresh chrome!


----------



## Cntrpn

If you realy cant wait i know a few rivers that get an ok run the last two weeks of August. Also im heading to lake Ontario for some king salmon. Your more than welcome to meet us up there. I always have open seats.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Lake temps still around 78 degrees and the rivers are bone dry I think itll be a little more then 3 weeks, hope you are right though!


----------



## Cntrpn

You are right 
Temps up +rivers down= no fish.
But if you do your homework there are a few streams and rivers that get a push of small fish early. 
Most are out east and on into pa and ny.


----------



## lunker23

Eye candy


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## steelhead sniper 860

View media item 79240
couple nice fish from last season


----------



## steelhead sniper 860




----------



## FishIgo

Only 6 more weeks !!!!!


----------



## SteelHEAD412

Can't wait


----------



## MuskieManOhio

SteelHEAD412 said:


> Can't wait
> View attachment 216952


Nice pin man I just picked up an islander cant wait to run it this season!!!


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## SteelHEAD412

MuskieManOhio said:


> Nice pin man I just picked up an islander cant wait to run it this season!!!


Thanks! I just picked it up this past weekend up in NY.


----------



## SelfTaught




----------



## SelfTaught

Funny story on this fish, it's a same fish pictured earlier by steelhead sniper. Smaller Unstocked trib, went back a day later and this fish was still laying in the same pool and took the bait, again lol


----------



## FishIgo

Less than a month !!! Can't wait !!!


----------



## kayak1979

Any reports out East yet for staging?


----------



## Cntrpn

One of my clients was trolling out of the conn in 24fow and got two jacks.


----------

